# Just set up a new guppy aquarium



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

Here's the 20 gallon guppy aquarium I just set up for our kids. It's got mineralized soil capped with sand. My son found the driftwood in a pond. My daughter insisted that include the fake stump/plants on the left side! So, pretend it's not there...

Thoughts?


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

The driftwood looks like it's hitting the front center foreground quite a bit. I would push it back a bit further into the backdrop area and leave some space for the foreground  Then just let the plants do their thing and propagate when it's time to trim.


----------

